# Porno Star



## sttu80 (Jan 28, 2004)

A young lady in the maternity ward just prior to labour is asked by
the midwife if she would like her husband to be present at the birth.

"I'm afraid I don't have a husband" she replied

"O.K. do you have a boyfriend?" asks the Midwife

"No, no boyfriend either."

"Do you have a partner then?"

"No, I'm unattached, I'll be having my baby on my own."

After the birth the midwife again speaks to the young woman. "You
have a healthy bouncing baby girl, but I must warn you before you see her
that the baby is black"

"Well," replies the girl. I was very down on my luck, with no money
and nowhere to live, and so I accepted a job in a Porno movie. The lead
man was black.

"Oh, I'm very sorry," says the midwife, "that's really none of my
business and I'm sorry that I have to ask you these awkward questions
but I must also tell you that the baby has blonde hair." "Well yes," the
girl again replies, "you see I desperately needed the money and there
was this Swedish guy also involved in the movie, what else could I do?"

"Oh, I'm sorry," the midwife repeats, "that's really none of my
business and I hate to pry further but your baby has slanted eyes."

"Well yes," continues the girl, "I was incredibly hard up and there
was a little Chinese man also in the movie, I really had no choice."

At this the midwife again apologises, collects the baby and presents
her to the girl, who immediately proceeds to give baby a slap on the bum.
The baby starts crying and the mother exclaims, "Well thank god for that!"

"What do you mean?" says the midwife, shocked. "Well," says the girl
extremely relieved, "I had this horrible feeling that it was going to
bark."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

that joke is a bit woof :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> that joke is a bit woof :lol:


not as much as that one is*....

H
*using the word joke in the 'loosest' sense of the word....


----------



## d8ean (Nov 7, 2003)

woof woof! :lol:


----------

